# Hunting Slingshots



## Ronald Fulton

I am looking for a hunting slingshot for small game, preferably for the price of $35 or less. Are there any good hunting slingshots for that price? I found a few on amazon by stone club, I have never heard of them before and can't find any reviews anywhere on them, are they any good? One of them have a range of 180 yards for $8 Sounds to good to be true because I don't think there are any for that range and price. I will be providing some links to few of the slingshots. Any advice when buying a good powerful slingshot? Thanks for all the help!!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Club-Rosewood-Stainless-Slingshot/dp/B00AY9V78Q/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1364798419&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Club-Slingshot-Powerful-Catapult/dp/B00AYT0VBK/ref=sr_1_28?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1364798741&sr=1-28

http://www.amazon.com/Stone-Club-Tomahawk-Slingshot-Catapult/dp/B0098JQ3DW/ref=sr_1_31?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1364798741&sr=1-31


----------



## August West

Hunting slingshots are free, they grow on trees. You do have to buy the bands though.

There is no such thing as a "hunting" slingshot any slingshot can be outfitted with bands strong enough to hunt. If you do not want to make one yourself any of the vendors on this site make nice slingshots.

My slingshot that I hunt with.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

A bunny buster will take small game. Go to bunnybuster.com or check out pocket predator.com

Its all about ammo, shot placement and distance.

A polymer ranger is a great budget priced slingshot that will take a big rabbit down.

SMS


----------



## Charles

This question is asked very, very often. For a range of responses go here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Hunting with a slingshot has almost nothing to do with the frame. It is more about bands and ammo and your personal preferences and how accurate you are. Some folks like big frames some like small; some like tubes, some like flats; some like pinky holes, some do not; some like ergo frames, some do not, etc. There is no single, simple answer to your question. No matter how it is advertised, no matter how fancy it looks, there is no slingshot you can buy that is going to guarantee that you will be successful hunting with it.

Statistically speaking, more game has been taken with natural frames (fork cut from a tree) and stones for ammo than any other rig. Take your time, read a lot of the entries in this forum, especially in the hunting section, and do not rush into buying anything.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

You can find many choices in the Vendors section or make one like AW said.You can never have to many. :looney:


----------



## flipgun

None of those. When you get more experience you will know what you are seeing and know why not.


----------



## chico

Im with Charles on this one. Also knowing your prey, learning different methods of hunting, and matching bands and ammo to the distance/range you intent to take a shot from help me out alot too. i know alot of people would say brush up on your local hunting laws, or even get your hunting license.


----------



## inkspot

Charles said:


> This question is asked very, very often. For a range of responses go here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/
> 
> Hunting with a slingshot has almost nothing to do with the frame. It is more about bands and ammo and your personal preferences and how accurate you are. Some folks like big frames some like small; some like tubes, some like flats; some like pinky holes, some do not; some like ergo frames, some do not, etc. There is no single, simple answer to your question. No matter how it is advertised, no matter how fancy it looks, there is no slingshot you can buy that is going to guarantee that you will be successful hunting with it.
> 
> Statistically speaking, more game has been taken with natural frames (fork cut from a tree) and stones for ammo than any other rig. Take your time, read a lot of the entries in this forum, especially in the hunting section, and do not rush into buying anything.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 wiser words have never been spoken,well put Charles.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Alot of those tubes they put on those amazon frames, are Not real good, they resemble Chinese style tubes,
But are very brittle and pretty much will need to be replaced as soin as its delivered.
As you might find out soon, all latex has a shelf life, and those 8 or 15 dollar dankung knock offs are mass produced, they put the rubber on as soon as the frame is built. The frame you might get in the mail, might have been sitting at the bottom of a pallet since last year.
Also, most of those frames are steel plated zinc. Too much draw weight could result in an injury or turning you off from slingshot's forever, neither would be good.
if i were you, i would order some bands from tex, in the vendors section, and search for a natural fork in the woods, or you can build one from the templates section using nothing more than a coping saw, sandpaper, and some cheap files. You will have more enjoyment and yield better results. This is my opinion, welcome to the forum, we will never steer you wrong


----------



## Berkshire bred

to start of with do not buy a slingshot and instantly try to go hunting. mainly because you will not hit your quarry and even if you do you will probably not get a clean kill. it is very important that you buy a decent slingshot and then spend a long time getting accurate to be ready to hunt you should be able to hit a golf ball size target 4 out of 5 times at ten metres all of the time to be able to consider hunting. also do not get hung up on power it does not matter if you do not hit your target.


----------



## studer1972

I found the following 3 links interesting vs hunting with a slingshot:

http://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.cz/2012/10/being-prepared-hunting-ammo.html

http://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.com/2012/07/the-slingshot-as-projectile-weapon.html

http://nicos-resorterablog.blogspot.cz/2013/02/slingshot-projectile-velocity.html


----------

